# Raised platform bed?



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I am looking for a raised platform type bed to put in my dog's kennel so she can get off the cement and sleep on during the day. I need something durable and resistant to chewing. If you have picture and brand that would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kuranda! http://kuranda.com/

Pricey, but worth it. We bought our first Kuranda (the original, which was all there was back then) in 2001 and we're still using it.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Debbie, I found that before but lost it, exactly what I was looking for.

Glenn


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep go with the Kuranda, I had a cheap knock-off and it got destroyed in 5 minutes







But I bought 2 of the Kurandas 2-3 years ago and they are still as good as new!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I just ordered an extra large aluminum frame with ballistic nylon in forest green. I'm sure Juli will like her new bed!

Thanks for the web site.

Glenn


----------



## lynndessens (Jun 14, 2011)

You can find nice platform beds in here. Thanks.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Coolaroo dog bed... It's pretty nice IMO, but Bianca refuses to use it.


----------

